# eBay prohibits textbooks for homeschool teachers



## Pilgrim (Sep 2, 2006)

Teachers texts considered contraband


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 2, 2006)

Yep, lot of ppl got bit by this. Many didn't know until their auctions were pulled and of course they did not get their fees back. One gentleman states that he works with ebay and the NEA and publishers were screaming (I bet ABEKA was...they are known sticklers).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 2, 2006)

Maybe homeschoolers should set up their own site to resell or swap material?


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Maybe homeschoolers should set up their own site to resell or swap material?



The article notes a couple of such sites and I doubt those are the only ones.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 2, 2006)

Actually, they have. I will look up the sites...they've been advertised all over the homeschooling sites because of this.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Sep 3, 2006)

I need to start a blog. This could be one of my topics. I like to speak out against injustice.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 3, 2006)

To be fair, they have banned ALL teachers' textbooks, whether it be for homeschool or public school.

JH


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> ...



The ones mentioned are:

Schoolbook Auction.com

and

Homeschoolbid.com


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't get it. 

I just went to eBay and typed in "homeschool textbooks" and I got lots and lots of results.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 4, 2006)

Textbooks...but not Teacher's Editions!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sorry but I'm more irked that WorldNet would label this as some sort of "Culture Clash" than just report that EBay is banning the sale of *all* teacher's editions.

This is bumper sticker politics at its worst. Try to paint Ebay as a liberal Silicon Valley company that's targeting Homeschoolers. There's nothing targeting them specifically. Could it be they're banning them because they made a *Corporate* decision to support teachers who were complaining that students could too easily get Teachers' Editions and cheat?

Frankly I'm bothered when supposedly Christian and Conservative people use the same whiny phrases that they get incensed by when liberals use them. 

"Ebay is infringing on _my rights_ to buy and sell things on their servers!"

Excuse me, what Article of the Constitution are we talking about?

This is a business. If we're going to fight for the protection of private organizations to determine who they hire (i.e. a Church not being forced to hire a homosexual) then we ought to fight to allow EBay to determine whether or not they want to allow Teacher's editions on their website.

As has been pointed out already, people can create their own venues to buy and sell teacher's editions online. Let them do that to their heart's content and then the same conservatives can get somebody else incensed because they refused to allow some teacher's edition on teenage use of contraceptives to be bought and sold on their service.


----------



## mgeoffriau (Sep 5, 2006)

Just use abebooks.com anyway. Generally easier to find what you want, and good prices on used and new books.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 5, 2006)

Rich,

Part of the problem is how they handled it. The other part is that this was NOT teachers complaining about students, this was the NEA and publishers...two ppl that have agendas. Yes, ebay can do what they want. In this situation though, it led to other ppl opening up ebay type sites and losing more clients...(which can be a good thing!).

On the teachers not getting their books...hahaha...teachers get their books from the school boards' orders along with the curriculum books for the kids. That one gave me a laugh to read.


----------

